# Which would be a better back-up bow?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm going to get another bow this fall and I have narrowed it down to the following: Drenalin LD, Reezen, or another AM 35. I have shot all of these bows and would be happy with any of them. The main use of the bow I get would be for a spot and 3d bow. Each bow has it's own list of pros and cons.

I'm not to worried about speed, really. I would like the bow to work good for indoor, but I need it to be able to serve as a back-up bow for hunting(most of it is out of a ladder stand, but there is some that is out of a blind or spot and stalk).

Tell which you would pick and why(especially for those who vote "other").


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

i like the reezen I have always liked it. If it had mods I would own one=]


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

well if you want a BACKUP bow than go with the same one you already have because the tunning will be the same, the shot will still feel the same, you will be able to use the same equipment without much tinkering. If you want a different bow for target than that is a different story.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Of the 3 you already picked, I would go with another AM 35. That way it feels the same, even though it is different. 

If you want something different, I would go with the Sentinel. It is plenty long and forgiving enough for spots, but not too big for hunting. It is also dead accurate, has a dead solid wall, and is super quiet.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm not worried about the feel, too much. I shoot regularly enough that it is not too much of a leap. I like the AM 35 that I have now, but it is a little too short for a target bow.


----------



## arch3r8oy (Jan 13, 2009)

Ya what they said. No matter what you shoot if you have the choice of having a backup that is the same as your primary that is the way to go.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Is an AM 35 a good enough bow to use for target?


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

N7709K said:


> Is an AM 35 a good enough bow to use for target?


Can you shoot it well? It seams to be fairly forgiving, and it is nice and accurate. Why not? I use my 33.75" Guardian for spots. You should be fine. 

That being said, I still like the Sentinel. :teeth:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I shoot it just fine. I am averaging in the high 290's on a 5-spot with it now.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

rytera alien x. best bow i shot ever. its is the easiest drawing speed bow i ever used. at 60# it feel like 50# and draws smoother than my slow single cam martin bow. perfect bow.

or reezen. although the alien feels better


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I like the alien, except for the grip. If it had a different grip I would seriously consider one.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

N7709K said:


> Is an AM 35 a good enough bow to use for target?


I shot a FITA with a guy shooting an AM32 (he was a short draw) a couple of weeks ago and he broke 1100 on a "bad day".
I firmly believe the archer is the weak link in the archer/bow relationship (thats taking the condition of the bow for granted), as long as your comfortable shooting it then its gonna work out fine.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok, so I know it isn't on the list, but I was offered a Vantage X8(with everything to make it a vantage x7)for a good deal with some extras. What do you think I should do?

I am very tempted to buy it and set it up as an all out target bow.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I would shoot the Vantage X8 a few times and then make a decision =]
They are great bows.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

BIGBC said:


> I would shoot the Vantage X8 a few times and then make a decision =]
> They are great bows.


I can't shoot one, really.


----------



## sstone82 (May 21, 2009)

*am 35*

dont shoot the 35 but i do shoot the 32 and love it..


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I chose the drenalin ld because it would be good for 3-d and spot shooting because it has a longer axle-to-axle length and you don't need a reezen or an alphamax as a backup bow, if i had a reezen, it wouldn't be my back-up bow, it would be my main bow.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Well, I sorta just bought a a vantage x8, for target. I will post pictures of it when I get them.


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

That sounds like a great choice. How big of a difference is it from the Vantage Pro?


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Sighting In said:


> That sounds like a great choice. How big of a difference is it from the Vantage Pro?


From what I understand, nothing. I know that the risers and limbs are interchangeable.

Specs on the bow:
Camo riser with black limbs,pockets, and cams
#2 1.5+ cams
50-60lbs
41" ata
8" brace
The bow also comes with a set of camo 1000 series limbs(60-70) and the cams to make it an x7. It also has brand new vaportrails.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

you have a back up bow :mg:


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

PA3-DArcher4 said:


> you have a back up bow :mg:


I know, I'm lucky to have just one bow that shoots like a dream!


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I used to have a drenalin as a back up, but I didn't like how the riser met the grip.


----------



## FITAfanatic (Jun 29, 2009)

The best backup bow would be exactly what your shooting as a primary bow so it feels no different and you can adapt faster.


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

N7709K said:


> I like the alien, except for the grip. If it had a different grip I would seriously consider one.


you can put side plates on it so there are no holes.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

It wasn't the holes as much as it was the flat back of the grip.


----------



## PA3-DArcher4 (Nov 5, 2008)

BowtechBabe18 said:


> The best backup bow would be exactly what your shooting as a primary bow so it feels no different and you can adapt faster.


makes sense..


----------

